# That's a crock!



## Jack Straw (Sep 9, 2012)

Pot.....my wife went away for the weekend so I decided to load up the crock pot with a pot roast and veggies. We can have a nice dinner when she comes home and I can spend today outside instead of cooking. 
Please post some good crock pot recipes, I am a one trick pony.







Carrots from the garden!


----------



## Defiant (Sep 9, 2012)

I love crock pot cooking, load her up in the morning and dinner is ready when everyone gets home


----------



## ScotO (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's one of my cold-weather faves, Jack

McTavish Soup (Irish Chili)

 1/2 -3/4  package of bacon (browned, drained, and cut into pieces)
1 lb hamburg (browned and drained)
1 can kidney beans
1 can baked beans
1 can butter beans
1 can northern beans
 (do not drain juice out of beans, use juice and all)
1 medium onion, diced
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup ketchup
salt and pepper to taste, add garlic if desired

Mix all ingredients in crock pot, cook 5-6 hours on low setting. 

Goes great with fresh cornbread muffins!


----------



## Defiant (Sep 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Here's one of my cold-weather faves, Jack
> 
> McTavish Soup (Irish Chili)
> 
> ...


Looks great ! My wife will have me sleeping outside with all those beans. She won't let me make my crock pot chili anymore.


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 9, 2012)

Pork butts for pulled pork are always good in the slow cooker.  The smell of it simmering away for hours is enough to drive one crazy.  Sorry no recipe though.


----------



## btuser (Sep 9, 2012)

Chicken bone stew.  

Bone-in chicken thighs (mandatory, my wife tried to slip in boneless once but my daughter+I made such a fuss she's never tired again),
can of stewed tomatoes
quart chicken stock
some spice (depends on your additions)
Celery, garlic, onions 

Cook for 2-4hrs.  30 minutes before eating pour in 1-2 cups of rice.  A lot of rice will make a dish, less will make a stew.  Pretty simple, but it's a great base meal for adding other things so don't think it's that boring.  Add some fish (or even clams) on top of the rice and it will steam/poach just right.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes sir...love the crock pot food especially in the winter. Load it up in the am and chow down when we come home


----------



## CTguy9230 (Sep 9, 2012)

theres not much that beats a crock pot dinner on a cold winters day


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2012)

Corned beef, add home made kraut to level it off and a single layer of baby red taters on top of that.  Ole and Inga would be proud.

I am an avid crock pot user during cool/cold weather.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2012)

how uncanny...I too am a crock potterist...I too made beefed stew (just yesterday). I do not use water or broth, I use beer (odd, cuz I dont drink the stuff, but I often cook with it). I also make sure to put a lil scorch on the meat before it goes in the pot. I hold off on the potatoes and carrots until about 2 hours before I want to eat (i find that sometimes the taters and carrots can be too soft, and fall apart if left in all day)....and my secret ingredient is Quinoia (is a small grain from south America....very popular with the Mayans back in the day) I use it to thicken it up a bit (instead of flour) stuff absorbs 2 X its volume in water, pretty impressive, and is very nutritiousness.


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> ...and my secret ingredient is Quinoia


 
Also try ground flax seed.  Thickens and give a nuttyerist, earthyness to the dish.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2012)

once in a while, we put a whole London broil in the crock, a can or two of Yuengling lager, and a sliced up onion.  Let 'er simmer on low all day long (almost 12 hrs), some REALLY good roast beef sammiches can be had out of that stuff!


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 11, 2012)

Yuengling comes in a can???? I seriously did not know that. I have been sent on many a roadtrip to liberate some for my sister, and had never run into it in a can.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Yuengling comes in a can???? I seriously did not know that. I have been sent on many a roadtrip to liberate some for my sister, and had never run into it in a can.








I like it better that way, don't get "skunky" nearly as fast as the bottles!


----------



## btuser (Sep 11, 2012)

I've got a beef tongue in the freezer I've got to use up.  I need suggestions.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2012)

btuser said:


> I've got a beef tongue in the freezer I've got to use up.  I need suggestions.


Try the aforementioned method.  Can o' beer, an onion, and 10 to 12hrs on low.  I'd bet it would be fabulous!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Try the aforementioned method. Can o' beer, an onion, and 10 to 12hrs on low. I'd bet it would be fabulous!


Why do you taunt us with this beer picture Scotty now I want one and they dont sell yuengling around me !  

O Bugger I guess its more home brew tonight 

Pete


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 11, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> how uncanny...I too am a crock potterist...I too made beefed stew (just yesterday). I do not use water or broth, I use beer (odd, cuz I dont drink the stuff, but I often cook with it). I also make sure to put a lil scorch on the meat before it goes in the pot. I hold off on the potatoes and carrots until about 2 hours before I want to eat (i find that sometimes the taters and carrots can be too soft, and fall apart if left in all day)....and my secret ingredient is Quinoia (is a small grain from south America....very popular with the Mayans back in the day) I use it to thicken it up a bit (instead of flour) stuff absorbs 2 X its volume in water, pretty impressive, and is very nutritiousness.


 
Quinoia...Thought my wife was the only person that eats this stuff,  she usually cooks it in the rice cooker!  Won't catch me eating this LOL!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep. Bottle or can. Wife prefers bottles. I like the Can myself.

Crock pots are a Mans best friend. I make the Best Roast (no work), Pulled Pork (no work), and Corned Beef (no work) Ever!!

The Corned Beef is my Fav. Love me some Corned Beef, potatoes, and Kraut, or Corned beef and cabbage, or Corned Beef sandwiches (Corned beef or Reubens. But Ruebens are my weakness). I could eat Ruebens DAILY......

UMMMMMMM.....


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 12, 2012)

Crock Pot pulled pork
1 pork roast
1  2liter bottle root beer
cover with the root beer
set up in am on low 4-5 pm drain pull apart and hit with your fav BBQ Sauce


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 12, 2012)

es332 said:


> Crock Pot pulled pork
> 1 pork roast
> 1  2liter bottle root beer
> cover with the root beer
> set up in am on low 4-5 pm drain pull apart and hit with your fav BBQ Sauce



Now that sounds easy!


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 12, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Now that sounds easy!


 
Very easy and awsome found that MUG rootbeer tastes best for us


----------



## firebroad (Sep 12, 2012)

My pulled pork--made it last week

Boneless pork butt or loin
Brown in skillet, get a good char on outside. Don't have to cook it through, just get that char.
Put meat in slow cooker.
pour one bottle of Stubbs' Spicy Pork Marinade over, and a cup or two of apple cider.
1 Tbsp. liquid smoke. You can eliminate this if you opted to char the meat on the grill.
cook that sucker slowly until it falls apart.

P.S.--Jack, that photo of the roast with vegetables is AWSOME!


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Try the aforementioned method. Can o' beer, an onion, and 10 to 12hrs on low. I'd bet it would be fabulous!


 
Then peel, slice thin and make sammich.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 12, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Quinoia...Thought my wife was the only person that eats this stuff, she usually cooks it in the rice cooker! Won't catch me eating this LOL!


we also do quinoias in the rice cooker..mine is a Ta-Tung, had to go to Hong Kong to get it (not me, gift from friend). We put quinoia in all kinds of things, and then we dont tell anyone . Its in my meatlof, sausages, stews, pot pies,baked ziti, pasta sauce...pretty much anything really. Its even good if you toast it up and toss it on salad (careful when toasting, keep it covered, they pop like corn and try to escape). We do this cuz people will claim to not like the stuff , until they say "This meatloaf is sooooo good, how you do it?" Quinoia friends quinoia.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> Then peel, slice thin and make sammich.


 
hmmm, peel? I'm not sure I could eat a meat I had to peel......just keep cooking it. No, I never had tongue, nor face of cow....mostly just parts between tail and neck, and above ankle.


----------



## pen (Sep 12, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> hmmm, peel? I'm not sure I could eat a meat I had to peel......just keep cooking it. No, I never had tongue, nor face of cow....mostly just parts between tail and neck, and above ankle.


 
Don't rule out the tail! 

pen


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 12, 2012)

pen said:


> Don't rule out the tail!
> 
> pen


I have heard good things about tail....I'm lookin into gettin some .


----------



## Thistle (Sep 12, 2012)

pen said:


> Don't rule out the tail!
> 
> pen


 

LOVE Oxtail stew.Quite common in parts of the UK,Central/Eastern Europe (where I first tried it) & Asian cuisine.Not easy to find them now compared to years ago,but a couple local deli's - butcher shops still stock them. Carrots,mushrooms,onion,celery,potato chunks (unpeeled if their extra nice),red & green bell pepper,small amount of minced garlic,fresh cracked pepper,tomato sauce/juice,bit of worcestershire sauce,brown sugar,dried thyme/oregano & parsley..... Oh yeah!!  Brown them in flour first in cast iron skillet,then add the onion/celery/bell pepper.Add remaining ingredients to crock pot or dutch oven.Simmer for 4-6 hours until they fall apart....Served with crusty bread & plenty of good dark ale or something like Guinness,Spaten Oktoberfest or similar Lager even.

Crap.....I'm hungry now.


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2012)

When I do whole hog cook outs, the cheek meat never leaves the cutting table, it is passed to the cutters.  Don' rule out face either.

And smoked pork hocks make for some good soup base.  Don't rule out ankles either.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> When I do whole hog cook outs, the cheek meat never leaves the cutting table, it is passed to the cutters. Don' rule out face either.
> 
> And smoked pork hocks make for some good soup base. Don't rule out ankles either.


 

Last night I had braised pork shank (schweinhaxe at your German gasthaus) at a newly opened local Brewpub/restaraunt. WOW. Just as I expected.  I knew there was a reason I just had a light snack for lunch yesterday ...ate it ALL & normally most places I take home 1/2 to 3/4ths of my meal for the next day.

http://exilebrewing.com/


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Last night I had braised pork shank (schweinhaxe at your German gasthaus) at a newly opened local Brewpub/restaraunt. WOW. Just as I expected. I knew there was a reason I just had a light snack for lunch yesterday ...ate it ALL & normally most places I take home 1/2 to 3/4ths of my meal for the next day.
> 
> http://exilebrewing.com/


 
See Delta - ankle good!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> See Delta - ankle good!


 

Growing up I remember having smoked shanks w/ sauerkraut fairly often.Roasted in oven to get that nice crisp crust on the outside  Am mostly of Irish/Scotch extraction but I learned to like a variety of foods starting in early teens.Even as a very picky eater at age 7-8,still loved kraut w/various sausages or pork ribs.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 12, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Growing up I remember having smoked shanks w/ sauerkraut fairly often.Roasted in oven to get that nice crisp crust on the outside  Am mostly of Irish/Scotch extraction but I learned to like a variety of foods starting in early teens.Even as a very picky eater at age 7-8,still loved kraut w/various sausages or pork ribs.


as much as we North-easters would like to make fun of you mid-westers, you guys really got it going on pretty good out there. The midwest really is an eclectic place, with a lot of different enthic heritage....we dont got a lot of that kind of variety. We got chain restaurants, and pub food....ethnic here is seafood ....is joke. Not too too far from me is an...Italian Steakhouse.....WTF is that? Italian steak is lamb right? I fear no food, and even eat things I do not care for, just in case my pallet has changed since last time..I make effort to find face, tail, and ankles....then we can discuss.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 12, 2012)

es332 said:


> Crock Pot pulled pork
> 1 pork roast
> 1 2liter bottle root beer
> cover with the root beer
> set up in am on low 4-5 pm drain pull apart and hit with your fav BBQ Sauce


 
My wife makes one similar, but uses Dr. Pepper instead of root beer and cooks it in Chipolte peppers in Adobo insted of BBQ sauce.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> My wife makes one similar, but uses Dr. Pepper instead of root beer and cooks it in Chipolte peppers in Adobo insted of BBQ sauce.


 

Holy.Crap. That sounds amazing.I've heard down South they really like Coca-Cola in lots of stuff.I've had a chocolate cake made w/ Coke before,gonna try either a pot roast or round steak sometime soon.Even some damn good homemade BBQ sauces made with Coke & especially JD Old # 7


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 12, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> My wife makes one similar, but uses Dr. Pepper instead of root beer and cooks it in Chipolte peppers in Adobo insted of BBQ sauce.


 
Gotta try this one


----------

